# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > DIY - Faça Você Mesmo >  Group Buy/Build Arduino LEDS

## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas  :Olá: ,

Como saberão certamente o nosso amigo Baltasar está a desenhar um screw shield para o Arduino Mega.

Eu pessoalmente estou interessado numa peça, mas mandar fazer só um tem um custo proibitivo.

Abro então este post para ver se arranjamos mais interessados para que compense financeiramente.

Adicionalmente como vou montar a calha de leds e o meu jeito para soldar não é dos melhores, existem uns suportes para colocação dos LEDS que não só permitem a melhor fixação deles como permite o encaixe dos cabos sem soldadura.

Mais uma vez estará alguém interessado de modo a que possamos fazer uma compra em grupo?

Abraços,

----------


## luisvicente

Boas,


Será isto ProtoScrewShield - SparkFun Electronics ?

ScrewShield for Arduino  WingShield Industries


Cumps,
LV

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Se o preço ficar em conta, eu estou interessado.

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas  :Olá: ,




> Boas,
> 
> 
> Será isto ProtoScrewShield - SparkFun Electronics ?
> 
> ScrewShield for Arduino WingShield Industries
> 
> 
> Cumps,
> LV


Luís, é parecido com o debaixo, mas isso não é para o Arduíno Mega.
Para o mega igual a isso não há nada! Daí este post.

Abraços,

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

> Se o preço ficar em conta, eu estou interessado.


Faço minhas as palavras do João no que toca aos shields.  No meu caso para dois do Grande Baltasar porque tenho um amigo que também vai querer.

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas  :Olá: ,

Já temos quatro interessados para o Screw Shield Mega.

Baltasar ... qual é o número mínimo, e já agora poderás ter ideia em quanto ficará isso?

Posso dar uma sugestão? Porque não pões no ebay também ... concerteza que lá fora haverá imensa gente interessada.

Quanto aos suportes para LEDS não há mais ninguém?

Abraços,

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas  :Olá: ,

5 a contar com o António Vitor que mostrou o seu interesse noutro tópico.

Pedro Ferrer, Hugo Figueiredo não estão interessados num tb?

Abraços,

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Para agora não preciso, mas vendo para além do infinito, irei precisar num futuro breve...
Assim sendo, siga para bingo!

*Mais um interessado no Screw Shield Mega!*

Obrigado.
Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas  :Olá: ,


Só mais um ... só mais um .... ahhh homens da luta!

Baltasar, se houver 7 tu não queres 3 para ti para pores à venda no ebay?

Assim já teriamos os 10 e o teu investimento não seria tão grande ...

Preços, já tens?

Abraços,

----------


## Hélder Quinzico

A quanto é que isso ficará?

No ebay com portes custa 9,20 euros

http://cgi.ebay.es/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?...tchlink:top:es

----------


## PedroPedroso

dependendo do preço posso querer 1 para começar qq coisa, ainda não sei bem o que mas alguém me ira ajudar a fazer alguma coisa.

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas  :Olá: ,




> A quanto é que isso ficará?
> 
> No ebay com portes custa 9,20 euros
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.es/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?...tchlink:top:es


 
Helder ... presta atenção por favor. Isso que colocas no link não é para o Mega. Até serve, mas só tens meia dúzia de conexoes para fora.

O que o Baltasar está a desenhar é para o Arduino MEGA para TODAS as saídas coisa que não existe ainda feito em lado nenhum.

Além disso ainda arranjas com portes esses que falas mais baratos.

Abraços,

----------


## Hélder Quinzico

ahh, ok. É que eu tenho um Arduino UNO, mas ainda não começei a brincar com aquilo(tenho andado a brincar com PIC's). E esse do Baltazar dá para o Arduino UNO?

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Bem terminei o desenho do Mega Screw Shield.

O terceiro PCB lateral (o que tem os headers duplos) teve de ser com dupla face devido ás muitas conexões pois de outra forma não se conseguia fazer todas as ligações sem usar um ou outro shunt soldado.

Deixo aqui os desenhos para verem se acham tudo bem.
Estão a escala real.

Agora é pedir orçamentos para a execução dos PCB pois o preço será mais ai, o resto é só os headers e terminais que é coisa barata.

Se tiverem sugestões ou comentários digam por favor.

----------


## António Vitor

> Boas ,
> 
> 
> Só mais um ... só mais um .... ahhh homens da luta!
> 
> Baltasar, se houver 7 tu não queres 3 para ti para pores à venda no ebay?
> 
> Assim já teriamos os 10 e o teu investimento não seria tão grande ...
> 
> ...


eu até posso ficar com 2 em vez de um depende do preço...ou até mesmo 3...
 :Smile:

----------


## António Vitor

> Bem terminei o desenho do Mega Screw Shield.
> 
> O terceiro PCB lateral (o que tem os headers duplos) teve de ser com dupla face devido ás muitas conexões pois de outra forma não se conseguia fazer todas as ligações sem usar um ou outro shunt soldado.
> 
> Deixo aqui os desenhos para verem se acham tudo bem.
> Estão a escala real.
> 
> Agora é pedir orçamentos para a execução dos PCB pois o preço será mais ai, o resto é só os headers e terminais que é coisa barata.
> 
> Se tiverem sugestões ou comentários digam por favor.


5 estrelas Baltasar e obrigado pelo bom trabalho.
uma das coisas que me deu mais trabalho foi arranjar uns pinos para encaixar naquilo e soldar fios de rede aos mesmos...

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Sim, dependendo do preço posso ficar com 1.

Excelente trabalho baltazar! :SbOk:  :tutasla:

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Só para dizer que quem não tenha reparado os desenhos finais do Mega Screw Shiled foram colocados no post da compra em grupo aqui:

http://www.reefforum.net/186189-post14.html

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Boas Baltasar.

Não incluiste os pinos 23, 25, 27 e 29 por algum motivo em especial?

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Ehehehe... sim porque pura e simplesmente não existem  :yb668: , ora vê na foto do Mega mesmo:



EDIT: Entretanto reparei que o PCB de baixo ao ser colocado choca com o do header duplo lateral, tenho de cortar os cantos ao PCB e arrumar melhor nessa zona as coisas, assim que pronto volto a colocar novos PDF... sorry.  :Icon Cry:

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Existem!!! só não têm descrição!  :Wink: 

Eu tou a usa-los!! :P

http://arduino.cc/en/uploads/Main/ar...-schematic.pdf

vê o header XIOH

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Existem!!! só não têm descrição! 
> 
> Eu tou a usa-los!! :P


Confirmo! O pcb é que é cortado por algum motivo, mas asportas estão lá e funcionam! O meu LCD usa a 25, por exemplo... :Pracima:

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Humm... deveras vem alterar tudo, pois tenho de meter mais terminais, mas estranho não ser documentado e até todos os shields não usam esses pinos.

Vou investigar melhor como não tenho um Mega regulei-me pela info que existe na Net e realmente tirando o esquema nada usa essas portas, obrigado pessoal !!!  :SbOk:

----------


## JoaoCAlves

O PCB é cortado naquele sitio, julgo que por causa do shield Xbee.

Já agora, mais uma sugestão, os pinos de 5V e GND, usa pistas mais grossas. Nesses pinos pode passar alguma corrente dependendo do que se liga lá.

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Hummm... isto tem de ser tudo alterado e repensado, não só por causa do choque entre PCBs pois batem uns nos outros após encaixe, mas também se querem os pinos em falta vai ter de levar mais terminais logo encher a deposição desencontrada que tinha no header duplo lateral.

Certamente pode fazer mais sentido e ficar mais barato ser um único PCB para tudo, assim até daria para colocar um botão de RESET e uns leds tal como no MEGA de forma a replicar.


Fica aqui o PDF com os PCBs encaixados em cima do MEGA de forma a verem os conflitos nas zonas assinaladas pelos círculos vermelhos:

http://www.aqualed-light.com/forum/m...th_shields.pdf

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Hummm... isto tem de ser tudo alterado e repensado, não só por causa do choque entre PCBs pois batem uns nos outros após encaixe, mas também se querem os pinos em falta vai ter de levar mais terminais logo encher a deposição desencontrada que tinha no header duplo lateral.
> 
> Certamente pode fazer mais sentido e ficar mais barato ser um único PCB para tudo, assim até daria para colocar um botão de RESET e uns leds tal como no MEGA de forma a replicar.
> 
> 
> Fica aqui o PDF com os PCBs encaixados em cima do MEGA de forma a verem os conflitos nas zonas assinaladas pelos círculos vermelhos:
> 
> http://www.aqualed-light.com/forum/m...th_shields.pdf


Podes sempre chegar os de cima e de baixo para a esquerda, não?
Atenção que não pesco nada disto...

E como não percebo faço outra pergunta parva: e porque não em vez de 3, ser apenas um pcb em "U"? Assim não tinhas pcb's a baterem uns nos outros e o espaço que hoje é de união poderia ser aproveitado e maximizado.

É só pior para quem só quisesse alguns pinos e não todos...

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Ser em U ou inteiro o custo é o mesmo pois leva no plano o mesmo rectângulo de PCB, até poderá ser mais caro depois pelo corte especial de ser em U, não sei só vendo.

Mas podemos usar a zona central para ter sítios a soldar componentes caso se queira ai fazer qualquer coisa, tipo este shield que já existe (seria algo assim, mas com os terminais de parafusos exteriores para todos os pinos):

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Ser em U ou inteiro o custo é o mesmo pois leva no plano o mesmo rectângulo de PCB, até poderá ser mais caro depois pelo corte especial de ser em U, não sei só vendo.
> 
> Mas podemos usar a zona central para ter sítios a soldar componentes caso se queira ai fazer qualquer coisa, tipo este shield que já existe (seria algo assim, mas com os terminais de parafusos exteriores para todos os pinos):


Para quem tem o shield do LCD, acho que não dava, ou estou errado? :Admirado:

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Tipo isto, mas bem feito  :yb665: :



EDIT: E já agora mais um bitaite: É mesmo necessário ter aqueles 2 screws (no pcb de baixo à esquerda) de gnd e 5v praticamente lado a lado?
EDIT2:É vin e não 5V, já percebi...
EDIT3: Dava jeito ter 5v e gnd junto dos pinos da direita... :|

----------


## Joao Quaresma

Boas,

Baltasar, excelente trabalho, no entanto não me parece fazer sentido criar esse shield com terminais a todos os pinos:

1º quem usa o lcd da itead tem um grande numero de pinos ocupados que não pode utilizar.
2º para quem tenha o conjunto não faz sentido replicar os GND e 5V e afins.
3º outros usam outros pinos para mais algumas funções que não necessitam de terminais.

penso que seria mais pratico criar um shield maior que o arduino que permiti-se colocar terminais e as ligações seriam feitas por pontes à medida de cada um.

Se precisarem de ajuda eu estou a desenvolver um shield com outra finalidade, mas tenho intenção de criar um que permita o uso do lcd da itead e mais umas quantas funções.

Um abraço,

Joao Quaresma.

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Bem após varias horas de pesquisas do qual não encontrei qualquer informação do porquê dos pinos 23, 25, 27 e 29 não virem em nenhum shield e muito menos documentados em qualquer lado tirando no esquema do Mega em si, achei por bem incluir tudo mesmo.

Assim temos mesmo todos os pinos existentes no ATMEL replicados para todos os gostos que podem ser usados. Existem também terminais extra para aceder as varias voltagens existentes e assim podermos alimentar outros circuitos externos que trabalhem com as mesmas.

Agora temos a questão de como isto é um único PCB o que fazer com a área interior vazia?
A meu ver penso que, ou se coloca pads soltos para quem quiser soldar alguma coisa ou até colocar ai um RTC bem como um leitor de cartões.
Claro que estas funcionalidades teriam de ter hipótese de disable, pois quem por cima deste shield colocar outros que já tenham alguma destes circuitos não haver conflitos.

Fica aqui a pergunta no ar para saber as vossas opiniões e deixo agora a imagem do PCB final que depois poderei complementar ou não com todas essas ideias na parte central.
Junto também versão PDF para descarregar e poderem fazer ZOOM e verem melhor.

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Uma ideia era a parte central ser usada para as clássicas combinações de resistências pull-up ou pull-down nos pinos onde tal fizesse sentido.

Comprei um RTC recentemente que vinha com 3 resistências de 10k e respectivo local para as soldar na PCB caso o seu uso assim o exija. Tanto quanto sei não é o caso do Arduino em que os pins já têm internamente essa capacidade.

O PCB do Real-Time Clock já vem com as pistas feitas para ligar o scl, o sda e o swq à massa via as tais 10k.

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Pois Nuno isso só é preciso no bus TWI (I2C) quando o circuito externo a ligar está longe com fios compridos, nesse caso normalmente convém sempre ter novas resistências pull up junto do mesmo. O Arduino em todos os pinos de input/output tem pull ups internos que são activados quando se faz as instruções de código certas de selecção de portas como entrada ou saída como já falei noutros posts.

Acho que esta área ou se recorta em U como o Hugo já sugeriu embora não sei se esse corte especial irá tornar o PCB mais caro ou então teremos de pensar se vale a pena colocar um dos circuitos que falei como por exemplo:

- RTC com a seu respectivo suporte para a pilha, switchs para enable/disable caso não se queira activar e assim não conflituar com RTC externo
- Leitor de SD card também com switchs para enable/disable 
- Outros ?

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Nam inha opinião, julgo que há espaço para colocar pelo menos uma entrada de GND e 5V junto dos pinos da direita. Dá sempre jeito...

Quanto ao resto acho que se estão a dispersar. A ideia inicial era aproveitar os pinos, daqui a pouco estão a fazer um controlador para o aquário. O que não era mau de todo...  :yb624: 

Mas agora uma pergunta: O mesmo pino não pode ser usados 2 vezes pois não? Ou seja, se um determinado pino está a ser usado por um lcd, vamos supor, não serve de nada ter este shield porque essa porta já está "reservada" ou não? :Admirado:

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Correcto Hugo se usas uma saída para ligar algo essa saída se for necessária estar permanente a enviar/receber dados não pode ser usado para mais nada.

No entanto se só precisas de passar dados de X em X tempo, podes com um multiplexer e usando outro pino para o controlar fazer que uma saída mande/receba dados de N circuitos externos, imagina algo tipo ficha tripla ou mais mas electrónico e com um selector electrónico que faz escolher qual dos circuitos externos queres ligar ao teu pino no momento.

Quanto as saídas/entradas das várias voltagens já tens varias duplicadas na board para as varias voltagens usadas se reparares bem nos ficheiros que coloquei.

Mas pronto como não vem mais ideias ou opiniões amanhã vou ver o custo do PCB assim como coloquei agora, com corte em U.

O custo do PCB em si assim norma ou ter algum outro circuito na zona vazia interior é o mesmo pois não muda o seu tamanho, o que pode fazer mais caro o conjunto total é que vai levar mais componentes.

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas  :Olá: ,

Pelo menos para mim não compensa ter absolutamente mais nada a não ser mesmo o screw shield.

Como é para levar o ITDB02 Shield por cima, mesmo que seja uma placa para prototipagem a mim não me vai servir de nada.

Mas os outros interessados que se pronunciem!

Abraços,

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Boas ,
> 
> Pelo menos para mim não compensa ter absolutamente mais nada a não ser mesmo o screw shield.
> 
> Como é para levar o ITDB02 Shield por cima, mesmo que seja uma placa para prototipagem a mim não me vai servir de nada.
> 
> Mas os outros interessados que se pronunciem!
> 
> Abraços,


Pois eu é igual.
Mas quer dizer então que neste caso 40 pinos ficam logo reservados para o LCD...

Sendo assim e que tal fazer este mesmo shield, mas pino a pino  :EEK!:  :SbSourire2: 
Ou seja, quem queria 10 pinos, comprava 10 shields, quem queria todos, comparava (sei lá quantos o mega tem), quem queria só 3 comprava só 3 shileds... Não sei se me estou a fazer entender... :Admirado: 

Mantendo este desenho, claro está!
É má ideia?  :Admirado:

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Boas Baltasar.

Está mt fixe, fica-se com as portas todas disponiveis.

Agora, a titulo de dica, acho que se fizeres o routing das pistas manual consegues fazer isso em face simples. Desta forma sai mais barato o PCB.

 :SbOk2:

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Boas, por acaso ainda comecei a tentar manual mas na zona do header duplo é para esquecer mesmo, parecia que andava a fazer puzzles e mais tarde ou mais cedo acabava sempre a ter uma pista a cruzar outra, o que não dava ou teria de levar um jumper (muito feio ehehhe), de qualquer forma nos meus fornecedores habituais não costumo ter muita diferença nos valores de dupla face para face simples.

Vamos aguardar que venham os orçamentos a ver em que pé ficamos.

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Ok, para já temos os seguintes interessados e suas respectivas quantidades:


JoaoCAlves x 1
Rui Manuel Gaspar x 1
Nuno Prazeres x 2
António Vitor x 2
Pedro Ferrer x 1
Hugo Figueiredo x 1


Alguém mais?
Os que estão na lista irão ser contactados por PM.

Obrigado.

----------


## PedroPedroso

Boas Baltazar

conforme disse depois de saber o preço posso estar interessado.

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

E a ideia parva que eu paresentei, não dá?

Ou seja, fazer o PCB pino a pino e não num único PCB?

assim ficava versátil para toda a gente, quem queria ter os pinos todos mapeados colocava 40 ou 50 screws shields, quem queria paenas alguns pinos, colocava apenas o snecessários.

Isto porque muita gente queria isto para usar com o shiled LCD e esse LCD leva logo 40 pinos pelo que esses é escusado estarem mapeados...

No essencial era fazer tudo igual a este pcb, só que no final cortava-se o pcb em diversas partes para só usar nos pinos que queriamos...

É assim tão parvo?  :Admirado:

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Hugo um só PCB é mais barato pois é um único painel e trabalho na maquina.

Se fazes muitos e ainda sendo eles nenhum igual entre si praticamente tens mais tempo de maquina e um novo plano por cada PCB logo muito mais caro.

Também acho que ficaria complexo de usar, assim tens todos os pinos mapeados e identificados com os respectivos nomes/números, usas os que precisares os que o LCD, touch ou outro usarem não ligas lá nada e prontos ehehhe.  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## AntonioSilva

Baltasar

Eu deixava a placa completa e no meio colocava pads

No entanto usava extensões de todos os pinos do mega e so por um simples motivo, dava para acrescentar um lcd ou o que quer que fosse, como é evidente se colocarmos um lcd os pinos usados pelo mesmo não devem ser usados no shield que estas a desenhar.

Deslocava todos os pinos x distancia dos pinos do arduino para se poder encaixar outra shield.

Um abraço

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Antonio nao percebeste, mas este shield é "*stackable*" ou seja podes encaixar outro em cima é para isso mesmo que foi criado.

Os header usados no local que vai encaixar no Arduino sao femeas logo aceitam outro shield em cima, por baixo tem o pino sufeciente comprido para encaixar directo no Mega.

Ora vejam os headers que vao ser usados:

----------


## AntonioSilva

Peço desculpa Baltasar, não tinha entendido.

Tenho é pena que se esteja a montar vários controladores com hardware e software diferentes porque caso contrario podia-se nessa placa colocar uma fonte e os circuitos para o sensor de ph bem como os reles para ligar e desligar as tralhas todas e inclusive podia-se colocar as saidas pwm a controlar os leds.

Seria o arduino, display e rtc o ethernet shield e gsm seria um opcional para quem quisesse.

Eu estou a usar um LCD I2C onde ligo o teclado e como sou de electrónica tenho os cabos ja todos soldados a fichas para o rtc tambem, se fosse uma placa com a tralha toda alinhava de certeza absoluta mas so para ligar fios não me serve de muito...mas para quem não sabe soldar é uma excelente ideia.

E desde ja admiro a tua dedicação a este projecto, fizes-te e partilhas-te a comunidade.

Um abraço e força nisso que está muito bom mesmo.

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Quem sabe um dia?
Se chegarmos à conclusão que existe um software ideal com tudo isso apanhando os vários bocados de código aqui do pessoal ou até mesmo uma pessoa só.

Nesse caso poderemos fazer um PCB com tudo mesmo, será um controlador universal em si já com todo os circuitos necessários num único PCB tal como já tenho o meu embora só para controle de leds neste momento.

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Lista actualizada até a data de respostas sobre as PM que envie aos interessados inicialmente:

JoaoCAlves  - 1 x PCB somente
António Vitor - 1 x Shield completo
Pedro Ferrer - 1 x Shield completo
Jaime - 1 x KIT em peças


Agradeço aos restantes que respondam ás PM, bem como novos interessados que se expressem de forma a ver se temos quórum suficiente para avançar com o projecto.

Obrigado a todos.

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

*Ultima actualização de pessoal interessado:*

António Vitor - 1 x Shield completo
Hugo Figueiredo - 1 x PCB
Jaime - 1 x KIT
JoaoCAlves - 1 x PCB
Nuno Prazeres - 1 x Shield completo, 1 x KIT
Pedro Ferrer - 1 x Shield completo

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Ora mais um update, lista de interessados e já quem pagou:

António Vitor - 1 x Shield completo
Hugo Figueiredo - 1 x PCB
Jaime Branco - 1 x KIT *PAGO*
JoaoCAlves - 1 x PCB
Nuno Prazeres - 1 x Shield completo, 1 x KIT *PAGO*
Pedro Ferrer - 1 x Shield completo *PAGO*
Rui Manuel Gaspar - ????

Queria ver se segunda feira próxima consigo dar ordem para mandar fazer os PCB's, logo os restantes da lista queiram efectuar o pagamento assim que possível e novos interessados ainda vão a tempo até lá, digam coisas.

Obrigado.

----------


## António Vitor

> Ora mais um update, lista de interessados e já quem pagou:
> 
> António Vitor - 1 x Shield completo
> Hugo Figueiredo - 1 x PCB
> Jaime Branco - 1 x KIT *PAGO*
> JoaoCAlves - 1 x PCB
> Nuno Prazeres - 1 x Shield completo, 1 x KIT *PAGO*
> Pedro Ferrer - 1 x Shield completo *PAGO*
> Rui Manuel Gaspar - ????
> ...


já tá pago!

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Pelo que sei, o Rui Manuel Gaspar anda no estrangeiro por questões profissionais.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Malta, sem problemas, temos o fim de semana todo até segunda feira, depois é atacar e rezar  :yb663:  para esteja tudo pronto o mais breve possível a nível dos PCB's o resto do material já vem a caminho e parte já tenho mesmo.  :SbOk: 

*EDIT: Lista actualizada !!!*

*António Vitor - 1 x Shield completo PAGO*
*Hugo Figueiredo - 1 x PCB*
*Jaime Branco - 1 x KIT PAGO*
*JoaoCAlves - 1 x PCB*
*Nuno Prazeres - 1 x Shield completo, 1 x KIT PAGO*
*Pedro Ferrer - 1 x Shield completo PAGO*
*Rui Manuel Gaspar - 1 x Shield completo*

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Malta, sem problemas, temos o fim de semana todo até segunda feira, depois é atacar e rezar  para esteja tudo pronto o mais breve possível a nível dos PCB's o resto do material já vem a caminho e parte já tenho mesmo. 
> 
> *EDIT: Lista actualizada !!!*
> 
> *António Vitor - 1 x Shield completo PAGO*
> *Hugo Figueiredo - 1 x PCB*
> *Jaime Branco - 1 x KIT PAGO*
> *JoaoCAlves - 1 x PCB*
> *Nuno Prazeres - 1 x Shield completo, 1 x KIT PAGO*
> ...


 Eu ja paguei Baltazar, deve estar efectivo na 2ª-feira... Não mandei comprovativo porque nao sei o teu mail/telemovel!  :SbOk2:

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Mais uma actualização:

António Vitor - 1 x Shield completo *PAGO*
Hugo Figueiredo - 1 x PCB *PAGO*
Jaime Branco - 1 x KIT *PAGO*
JoaoCAlves - 1 x PCB *PAGO*
Nuno Prazeres - 1 x Shield completo, 1 x KIT *PAGO*
Pedro Ferrer - 1 x Shield completo *PAGO*
Rui Manuel Gaspar - 1 x Shield completo *PAGO*

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Os PCB's e todo o material necessário foram encomendados e pagos.
Entre hoje e amanha o material será enviado e os PCB deverão estar prontos dentro de 1 semana, logo estimo que dentro de uma semana e meia máximo duas tenho tudo pronto para combinar as entregas.

Obrigado.

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Informo que a produção dos PCB está terminada de acordo com o email que recebi e vão proceder ao envio dos mesmos.  :yb677: 

Como para não encarecer isto escolhi o método mais lento é uma questão agora de aguardar uns dias.

Sobres as peças e principalmente os terminais aparafusados devido a quantidade grande que leva cada shield a encomenda foi de mais de 500 unidades, logo parece que há ruptura de stock o que vai dar mais um delaysito na entrega final.. sorry.  :Admirado: 

O pessoal que pediu só PCB assim que chegar poderá levantar ou combinar como querem a entrega.

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Fixe!

Depois combinamos então.

 :SbOk5:

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Fixe!
> 
> Depois combinamos então.


 A ver se agilizamos a coisa, escusamos de ir os 2 buscar os nossos. VAi um de nós e depois encontramo-nos!  :Pracima:

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Certo, é uma ideia!  :Wink:

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Para quem pediu só PCB e já o recebeu já conhece para os outros que aguardam, em principio para a semana que vem estarão cá os então esperados e em falta terminais de parafusos pois recebi hoje a confirmação do envio.

Até lá deixo aqui umas imagens de como a coisa ficou no seu resultado final, sem os famosos terminais ainda ehheheh  :yb665: 






Os terminais serão destes, se bem que a cor pode ser outra, mas é só a cor do plástico o resto é idêntico:

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Mais um image update ainda sem os terminais mas já com os header soldados para verem como funciona os encaixes das diversas boards, neste caso Arduino Mega + Mega Screw Shield + Shield LCD c/RTC + LCD c/touch:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite

Da Venezuela, os meus parabéns! Tem muito bom aspecto!

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Sweeeeeeeetttt!!! :Pracima:

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Ok chegaram finalmente os esperados, desejados terminais yupiiiiiiiiii, vieram azulinhos o que acho mais giros, mas desde que funcione até podiam ser as riscas.  :yb624: 

Aqui fica o update final já com todos das encomendas pré-assemblados e um 100% pronto, enjoy...




Agora pessoal digam como querem combinar as entregas disto?

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas  :Olá: 

Muito fixe ... por mim podemos combinar para a semana que vem. Vou ter contigo e apanho isso!

Abraços,

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

> Boas 
> 
> Muito fixe ... por mim podemos combinar para a semana que vem. Vou ter contigo e apanho isso!
> 
> Abraços,


Faço minhas as palavras do Rui. Se não for demasiado incómodo, tratamos do outro assuntozito que temos pendente. 

Abraço

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Rui, já sabes onde fica estas a vontade ehehhe... 

Nuno é só combinar quando te der jeito e explico como cá vens dar, queres vir já no weekend, tem a vantagem de estar em casa e sempre podemos ver algumas coisas a funcionar ao vivo no meu Nano (LED's, controladores, etc.)? ehhehe...

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Nuno,

Se quiseres esperar para a semana podemos combinar e ir juntos!

Abraços,

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Cheguei há pouco de viagem. O meu fds ainda é uma incógnita. Amanhã já saberei mais.

----------


## António Vitor

Eu se o Nuno Prazeres se disponibilizar, fica ele com o meu shield...depois vou a casa dele, sei onde mora, e é mais fácil para mim...e é relativamente perto!
 :Wink: 
pode ser Nuno?

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

> Eu se o Nuno Prazeres se disponibilizar, fica ele com o meu shield...depois vou a casa dele, sei onde mora, e é mais fácil para mim...e é relativamente perto!
> 
> pode ser Nuno?


Claro!!!

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Nuno não consigo responder a tua PM pois tens a caixa cheia, assim diz o sistema  :Admirado:

----------

